# Sugar Bytes Factory...what next?



## stfciu (Dec 27, 2017)

Hej,

Recently bought Sugar Bytes Factory and I absolutely love it. Taking in consideration their present sale would you please recommend me next sugarbyte?

Best Regards
Sebastian


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 27, 2017)

stfciu said:


> Hej,
> 
> Recently bought Sugar Bytes Factory and I absolutely love it. Taking in consideration their present sale would you please recommend me next sugarbyte?
> 
> ...


Sebastian, give Aparillo a try it is great


----------



## mouse (Dec 27, 2017)

stfciu said:


> Hej,
> 
> Recently bought Sugar Bytes Factory and I absolutely love it. Taking in consideration their present sale would you please recommend me next sugarbyte?
> 
> ...



What are you interested in?


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 27, 2017)

Sugar Bytes Obscurium is a very, very cool. Still need some time to see if Aparillo is for me.


----------



## higgs (Dec 27, 2017)

Perhaps not exactly what you're after but Turnado was my gateway drug into SugarBytes. Throwing that in the chain makes for fun times.

I picked up Factory when it came out and I still have yet to embrace it. What about it has been rocking your world, @stfciu ?


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 27, 2017)

WOW2 was first intro to SugarBytes and it's only $59. now !!! ...... but then, I'm incurable '_preset' _junkie, and it has lots !


----------



## Joe Maron (Dec 27, 2017)

Sugar Bundle...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 27, 2017)

Joe Maron said:


> Sugar Bundle...


second that one


----------



## stfciu (Dec 27, 2017)

mouse said:


> What are you interested in?



I find all of their products interesting (the thread reason) but what caught my attention first after factory was obscurium and effectrix.
However I have to compare it with tornado as they seem similar.
Already have molekular and the finger so additional double check needed.


----------



## stfciu (Dec 27, 2017)

higgs said:


> Perhaps not exactly what you're after but Turnado was my gateway drug into SugarBytes. Throwing that in the chain makes for fun times.
> 
> I picked up Factory when it came out and I still have yet to embrace it. What about it has been rocking your world, @stfciu ?



For me it is mainly the approach for mangling with sound. You can tweak great original audio structures from both wavetables and samples. The modulation capabilities are endless.


----------



## stfciu (Dec 27, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Sebastian, give Aparillo a try it is great



It looks promising and though it's not discounted the price is still very reasonable.
I'll dig in more.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 27, 2017)

I was trying to decide which to buy and couldn't resist the everything bundle for $349. I only had WOW2 which I love and use all the time.... if you were going to buy 1 or 2 it might make sense looking at the bundle at that price.


----------



## Joe Maron (Dec 27, 2017)

I did the same for BF... only had WOW2 and just couldn't resist!


----------



## higgs (Dec 27, 2017)

stfciu said:


> For me it is mainly the approach for mangling with sound. You can tweak great original audio structures from both wavetables and samples. The modulation capabilities are endless.



Thank you for the feedback. I'll have to sit down and really dig into Factory. I'm terrible at being imaginative when presets don't jibe with my stylings...


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

I have all their plugins bar wow, aparillo and unique, and I'm a big fan of sugar bytes and their outside-the-box approach to everything they bring to the table.
First one I bought was Egoist, and it remains my favourite because it breathes new life into old loops and bounce-outs of other things by slicing it, and re-arranging them.
I've been meaning to get more into Consequence, but I find I always end up using Cthulhu or Kirnu Cream.

I bought Factory about a month ago after being really impressed with the demo, but since buying it, I haven't used it =/


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jan 9, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Sugar Bytes Obscurium is a very, very cool. Still need some time to see if Aparillo is for me.


 
Obscurium is ultra cool! What I also like about it is that it can host other vsts, so you can run something like Zebra or even Kontakt as the sound source if you like.


----------



## enCiphered (Jan 9, 2018)

Wes Antczak said:


> Obscurium is ultra cool! What I also like about it is that it can host other vsts, so you can run something like Zebra or even Kontakt as the sound source if you like.



Agree. And it gets even cooler if you load Aparillo into it!
Unfortunatelly you can´t load Obscurium into Obscurium to definitely unleash the chaos!


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 10, 2018)

Wes Antczak said:


> Obscurium is ultra cool! What I also like about it is that it can host other vsts, so you can run something like Zebra or even Kontakt as the sound source if you like.



If I'd known that, I wouldn't have bought factory.
I tried out the obscurium demo and thought there was too much emphasis on square and sine tones. Now I know why


----------



## HiEnergy (Jan 11, 2018)

I bought Aparillo a few days ago. Sounds nice to my ears and leaves lots of room for exploring uncharted territory.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 11, 2018)

Obscurium is a unique instrument where a Sequencer and a Synthesizer did have a baby and called it Obscurium.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 11, 2018)

It's a FM based synth. Pops in the mix quite good. Try using U-he's free Podolski inside of Obscurium for another simple color.



Krisemm said:


> If I'd known that, I wouldn't have bought factory.
> I tried out the obscurium demo and thought there was too much emphasis on square and sine tones. Now I know why


----------

